# tshirt im illustrator



## KwetschunK (16. September 2003)

alloa.

unzwar möchte ich mit adobe illustrator 10 n thsirt gestalten. hab als hintergrund n schwarzes shirt und möchte nun n aufdruck raufhauen.

bsp: möchte einfach nur nen schrägen breiten streifen drauf haben. der endet aba nun net genau mit dem shirt, sondern geht drüber hinaus. möchte aber, dass die vorstehenden streifenenden abgeschnitten werden. wie mach ich das ?
das sollte doch irgendwie mit dem pathfinder gehen ?!

danke


----------



## Beppone (18. September 2003)

Hallo KwetschunK,

trotz der leider so ungenauen wie saloppen Fragestellung werde ich versuchen, Dein Problem zu lösen...

Meine Gegenfragen:
Dein schwarzes Shirt im Hintergrund ist ein platziertes Pixelbild oder eine Illustrator-Grafik?

Die T-Shirt-Gestaltung dient reinen Präsentations- oder auch Fertigungszwecken (maßstäbliches Ergebnis erforderlich)?

"der (Streifen) endet aba nun net genau mit dem shirt" soll bedeuten, daß Du bereits einen nicht genau passenden Streifen über die Shirt-Grafik gelegt hast?

Meine Lösungsansätze:
Streifen beliebiger Form erzeugt man üblicherweise mit einem Bezigonwerkzeug. Objekte (hier Dein Streifen), die zu groß sind, lassen sich mit anderen Objekten stanzen. Ojekte lassen sich auch "Innen einfügen", um sie genau in ein anderes Objekt (hier: Dein T-Shirt) einzupassen.

Gruß Bep


----------



## KwetschunK (18. September 2003)

http://kwetschunk.piranho.com/bla/bla.gif
-shirt ist auch ne vektorgrafik
- für fertigungszwecke

der rote streifen soll nun einfach mit dem schwarzen shirt abschließen. unzwar so, dass ich das shirt auch noch größer skalieren kann ohne, dass dann doch wieder irgendetwas verfälscht wird.

sorry für die salopp gestellte frage =)


----------



## Beppone (19. September 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

das Bild würde ich gerne ansehen,
der Zugriff ist aber "forbidden".

Gemeinsam skalieren lassen sich mehrere Objekte z.B., indem diese vorher gruppiert werden.

Bep


----------



## KwetschunK (20. September 2003)

keine ahnung, wenns so komisch ist. einfach mal aktualisieren


----------



## Beppone (20. September 2003)

Hi,

kannst Du das gif vielleicht hier posten?
Der Zugriff auf Deinen Link ist  nicht möglich:

"Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /bla/bla.gif on this server"

Bep


----------



## KwetschunK (20. September 2003)

da


----------



## Beppone (20. September 2003)

Möglichkeit 1:
Grafik kpl. auswählen, ausschneiden (Win: Strg + X bzw Apple: Command + X), T-Shirt (darf nicht gruppiert sein) auswählen und übers Menü "innen einfügen".

Variante 2:
Ein neues Rechteck genau über den unerwünschten "Überstand" legen, Rechteck und Überstand auswählen, mit der "Stanzen"-Funktion Überstand kappen.

-> sollte die überstehende Linie links noch als Linie mit Linienstärke (also keine Kontur) angelegt sein, so sollte diese erst in eine Kontur konvertiert werden.

Bep


----------

